# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  لاكتتاب الأولى للفيسبوك :: 26 الى 35 دولا للسهم الواحد  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الملوادى

حدد موقع فيسبوك سعر السهم للاكتتاب العام الأولي للشركة بمبلغ يتراوح بين 28 دولار إلى 35 دولار للسهم الواحد، مما يعني أن قيمة الشركة تتراواح بين 85 إلى 95 مليار دولار. 
 ويعد هذا الاكتتاب العام أكبر اكتتاب على الإطلاق لشركة انترنت، وهو أكبر من قيمة شركة غوغل التي بلغت 23 مليار دولار عام 2004. 
 ويجرى الاكتتاب العام الأولي عندما تقوم الشركات بادراج أسهمها للبيع في سوق الأوراق المالية للمرة الأولى. 
 ومن المتوقع أن تطرح شركة فيسبوك أسهمها في بورصة ناسداك، وأن تنافس بأسهمها القيمة السوقية الحالية لشركتي أمازون وسيسكو سيستمز. 
 ويعتقد أن فيسبوك ستبدأ طرح اسهمها يوم الاثنين القادم، ومن المتوقع أيضا أن يبدأ تدوال أسهم الشركة باستخدام الرمز "FB" وذلك يوم 18 مايو/ آيار. 
 ويتم عرض أكثر من 10 في المئة من أعمال الشركة للبيع، وهو الأمر الذي من المنتظر أن يعود بالنفع على الشركة بنحو 12 مليار دولار. 
 900 مليون مستخدم 
 ولدى شبكة التواصل الاجتماعي الشهيرة التي انطلقت منذ ثمان سنوات 900 مليون مستخدم على مستوى العالم، وتمكنت العام الماضي من تحقيق مكاسب بقيمة مليار دولار. 
 وعلى الرغم من تعبير بعض المستثمرين عن مخاوفهم بشأن نمو الشركة على المدى البعيد، إلا أن من المتوقع أن يزداد الإقبال على خدمات الشركة بشكل كبير. 
 وفي الأسبوع الماضي، أعلنت فيسبوك عن أول تراجع في العائدات في الربع الأول من العام مقارنة بالعام الماضي. 
 لكن خلال أحد عروض الفيديو يوم الخميس الماضي، سعى مديرو التنفيذ بالشركة إلى تهدئه هذه المخاوف وذلك من خلال الإشارة إلى سوق الهواتف الذكية كمجال لتحقيق النمو الذي سوف تقوم الشركة بالاستثمار فيه بكثافة. 
 وقامت الشركة الشهر الماضي بالاستحواذ على شركة انستغرام، صاحبة أكبر تطبيق لتبادل الصور بين المستخدمين، وذلك مقابل مليار دولار، وهي أكبر صفقة شراء تقوم بها الشركة على الإطلاق. 
 وسيظل مؤسس الشركة والمدير التنفيذي زوكربيرج مسيطرا على إدارتها حتى بعد طرح أسهمها للاكتتاب العام، وذلك كونه يستحوذ على أكثر من 57.3 في المئة من القوة التصويتية للأسهم التي يمتلكها، وذلك من خلال اتفاقية التصويت المبرمة مع حاملي الأسهم الآخرين.  أنا حجزت ألف سهم :AA:  
المصدر: http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/mobile/b...?SThisFacebook

----------


## ashrafsm

وماهي طريقة الاكتتاب والا هيلهفها الامريكان كالعادة

----------


## anwar3

> وماهي طريقة الاكتتاب والا هيلهفها الامريكان كالعادة

 --------------------------------
ههههههههههههههه لم امسك نفسي من الضحك ..
الله يهديك بس يااشرف

----------


## Mo3Ty

*طيب والله السعر معقول جدا للشراء
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم الملودي على الخبر الهام 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## ashrafsm

> --------------------------------
> ههههههههههههههه لم امسك نفسي من الضحك ..
> الله يهديك بس يااشرف

   :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## الملوادى

بالتوفيق ليكم وان شاء الله بالربح الوفير  
اشترى وانت مغمض من غير تحليل ولا يحزنون

----------


## ashrafsm

> بالتوفيق ليكم وان شاء الله بالربح الوفير  
> اشترى وانت مغمض من غير تحليل ولا يحزنون

 
ياسلام  
طيب والله عندك 100 سهم وصلحه وبسرعة والله  
ياعم انت شايفهم بيفرقوا هتشتري منين وياريت حد يقولنا ازاي نشترك في البورصة الأمريكية يمكن نعرف نعمل حاجة صح زيهم

----------


## عباس 1

ول الحين هذي لديك اشعارات معلقة وكتابات على الحائط ومزرعة صارت 85 مليار

----------


## نوره

كم يعطون على كرت العائله ههههههههههه
ذكرتوني بالاسهم السعوديه  
الا جد اخواني شلون طريقة الاكتتاب  مثل عندنا نمسك سرا والا كيف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## LINUX

لو سمحت كيف قمت بشراء الاسهم 
أفكر بشراء كمية من الاسهم وبيعها بعد سنتين على الاقل

----------


## dr.anas

من اين نستطيع شراء اسهم 
انا مشترك بي شركة انستا تريدير

----------


## الملوادى

> أنا حجزت ألف سهم 
> المصدر: http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/mobile/b...?SThisFacebook

 السعر الان

----------


## ابو عبيده

مميز و قناص كالعاده . . . ! !

----------


## khalid11

بالتوفيق ليكم وان شاء الله بالربح الوفير

----------


## الملوادى

> السعر الان

 السعر الان

----------


## الملوادى

171

----------


## elhelaly

فرصه جيده جدا للاقتناص

----------


## elhelaly

> 171

 You can find explain strategy inside the trading section

----------

